# Impossible d'accéder à NAS Synology DS215+ depuis le Mac



## Mic-M4c (13 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,
je suis en train de devenir fou ! 
J'ai acheté un NAS Synology DS215+ comprenant deux disques identiques : l'installation s'est faite simplement ; le logiciel du NAS est à jour en version

DSM 5.2-5644 Update 5
Date du DSM: 2016/02/18

Le NAS est en RAID1 (miroir).
J'ai une Bbox Sensation (fibre). Le NAS est connecté à internet en RJ45 et mon Mac est aussi connecté à internent en RJ45.

Pourtant, je ne parvient pas à me connecter au NAS dans le Finder pour pouvoir y accéder comme un disque "classique" pour y copier mes fichiers.

J'ai été dans la configuration routeur de Bouygues. J'y ai associé l'adresse IP de mon NAS à son adresse MAC.

J'ai besoin d'aide svp, car là je suis complètement dépassé ! 

Merci à vous


----------



## Geekfou (13 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,
Ton NAS est connecté à ton Mac par Thunderbolt ?


----------



## Mic-M4c (13 Mars 2016)

Mon NAS et mon Mac Pro ne sont pas connectés directement. Mais j'ai un câble eSATA, si besoin.
Lorsque je fais Cmd+K, je n'arrive pas à me connecter à mon NAS en rentrant la bonne adresse afp://192.168.xxxxxxxx et lorsque je clique sur DS215Plus (mon NAS) dans la barre latérale du Finder > Se connecter comme… = échec


----------



## Mic-M4c (13 Mars 2016)

L'action Cmd+K donne systématiquement ceci :















Je désespère


----------



## Romuald (13 Mars 2016)

Comment as-tu configuré ton NAS ? il était forcément connecté, non ?
Sinon est-ce que les ports 5000 et 5001 sont ouverts sur la box ?
Tu lui as mis une adresse fixe ou bien c'est du DHCP ?
Qu'est-ce que tu vois dans l'utilitaire réseau du Mac au niveau des connexions internet (cliquer onglet netstat, choisir 'afficher les infos du tableau de routage) ?


----------



## guytoon48 (13 Mars 2016)

Bonsoir,

Essayer en smb


----------



## Daffy44 (14 Mars 2016)

Heu....

1/ via safari l'accès au NAS via son iP et le port 5000 est ok ? Si oui alors,
2/ l'utilisateur "Guillaume" est créé et dispose de droits sur le NAS ?
3/ je conseille plutôt un accès en afp plutôt qu'en smb.

Si 1/ ko
Si pas d'accès tout court à la page : alors l'ip n'est pas la bonne. Il faut réutiliser l'outil d'installation pour y mettre u e il fixe ou (c'est mieux) passer par là box pour réserver le bail iP du NAS.

Sinon, Il faut créer les groupes puis les utilisateurs rattachés aux groupes. Chaque groupe disposant de droits ou pas sur les dossiers partages via le NAS.
Ensuite on se connecte au NAS selon çet utilisateur et on obtient alors les partages autorisés par "mon. Groupe".

Bon courage


----------



## Jlucwww (14 Mars 2016)

Je pense que le soucis vient plutôt de la configuration de ton NAS...
donc je te conseil fortement ce site que je considère comme ma bible concernant les Nas Synology et où je suis persuadé que trouvera la solution (ou de l'aide)
http://www.nas-forum.com/forum/forum/78-winmacnfs/


----------



## ph81000 (6 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,

Si tu as la fenêtre de login (ta seconde image) c'est que la connexion entre ton Mac et le NAS fonctionne bien et que la fonction de partage est active.

Donc comme le conclu Jlucwww c'est un problème de réglages de l'utilisateur Guillaume ou/et des Partages disponibles. Quels sont tes réglages ?

C'est d'ailleurs ce que dit le 3ième message que tu as posté : l'utilisateur n'as pas les droits ou aucun dossier n'est partagé.

Le plus simple est que tu crées un dossier depuis l'icone *Dossier Partagé* en donnant les droits à l'utilisateur *Guillaume*. (Bien sur il faut que Guillaume soit crée !!)


----------



## kaos (7 Avril 2016)

Salut,

Pour résumer c'est au partage que tu n'arrive pas a te connecter ?
Tu as accès a ton interface d'administration ? 

_Tu ne devrais pas à avoir a modifier quoi que se soit dans ta box ( ça sera pour plus tard si tu veux y accéder de l’extérieur )_

Les erreurs a forte probabilités.

Je pense que tu as loupé un truc dans la conf réseau du NAS.
Voici mes réglages, vérifie l'adresse de ta box.





Dans ton screenshot de connexion, je vois que tu essaye l'AFP, moi j'ai toujours utilisé Samba.
Et mes servers se trouvent dans la barre latérale de gauche.
Vérifie qu'ils soient cochés dans les prefs de ton Finder


----------



## celtik44 (5 Avril 2020)

Essaye de faire "forcer à quitter" -> Finder dans la pomme en haut à gauche de ton écran.


----------

